# Williams.Pinball.Classics.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2011)

Upcoming games- gamefaqs has Risen set to hit the US shortly. The original title hit in 2009 as Risen_XBOX360-STRANGE which was region free but the US release was cancelled. It is a fairly interesting western RPG but it did mark the turning point in the console vs PC graphics <a href="http://www.videogameszone.de/Risen-Xbox360-219665/Specials/Risen-Grafik-Vergleich-zwischen-PC-und-Xbox-360-Version-696485/galerie/1201199/" target="_blank">http://www.videogameszone.de/Risen-Xbox360...alerie/1201199/</a> (and those cover little of the draw distance issues- it is quite clearly a spherical draw range). No word as to whether this is an "improved" version or not (various reasons were given for the late stage cancellation back when) like Divinity II: The Dragon Knight Saga which had a "remastered" version of the main title. After that though there is Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon about this time next week and a fairly notable release once every week or two after that but otherwise fairly slim pickings unless you are after DLC or film tie ins save for some interesting looking XBLA titles.

Other stuff

<b>Test_Drive_Unlimited_2_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</b>- Japanese region dupe of Test Drive Unlimited 2

<b>Pinball.FX2.Captain.America.Table.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>- DLC of a Captain America themed table.
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4598" target="_blank">http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4598</a>
<b>WWE.All.Stars.Million.Dollar.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</b>- a couple of bonus characters originally available as pre order DLC <a href="http://www.electronictheatre.co.uk/index.php/industry-news/7470-wwe-all-stars-million-dollar-pack-revealed" target="_blank">http://www.electronictheatre.co.uk/index.p...r-pack-revealed</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4597" target="_blank">http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4597</a>

<b>Half-Minute-Hero-Super_Mega_Neo_Climax_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</b> It had been doing the rounds on usenet/p2p for a while but we now have a scene release of a game. It is fairly tough to describe but you have many modes covering many genres of gameplay (RPG, shoot em up, RTS and straight action) each revolving around a 30 second time limit.
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4594" target="_blank">http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4594</a>

<b>Galaga_Legions_DX_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</b>
<a href="http://www.gameguru.in/microsoft-xbox-360/2011/01/galaga-legions-dx-arrives-on-the-xbox-360/" target="_blank">http://www.gameguru.in/microsoft-xbox-360/...n-the-xbox-360/</a>
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4596" target="_blank">http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4596</a>

<b>BackBreaker_Vengeance_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus</b> An American football game and one that did not fare all that well in reviews.
<a href="http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4595" target="_blank">http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=x36&sysid=4595</a>



<b>Williams.Pinball.Classics.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX</b>
Region locked PAL by the looks of things.
Apparently this is related to the 2009 game <b>Pinball.Hall.of.Fame.Williams.Collection.USA-XBOX360</b> but it gained some improvements in the meantime.
One website
<a href="http://www.system3.com/index.jsp?i=806&s=1111" target="_blank">http://www.system3.com/index.jsp?i=806&s=1111</a>

Pinball is another game that one might not expect to make the transition to computer games but it seems to be enough to justify continued releases so who are we to judge. The US version fared pretty well in reviews and if this is better as the developers claim.

<b>Video</b> Same video as on the site link. You can dig up footage of the US release quite easily though.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ip1Is5GwvM[/youtube]


<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/cpx-wpcl.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
▒▓████▀▀██▄ÂÂ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█ÂÂ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄ÂÂÂÂ▄█▄
▓█████ÂÂ███ÂÂ▒▓████ÂÂ████ ▓████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ███ ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▓██
▓█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ ▒████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ ▓████ÂÂ▐██▐█ÂÂ▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂ▐██▌
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█ÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███ÂÂ██▀
██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▀ÂÂ██ÂÂ▓████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▀█
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ▓████ÂÂ▀▀▀▐█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄███ÂÂ▐█▄
██████ÂÂ████ ██████ÂÂ████ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █████ÂÂ█████ÂÂ███▐█ÂÂ███ ▓███▌ÂÂ██▓
▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████ÂÂ█████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀
ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄■

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Williams Pinball Classics (c) FarsightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: EN FR SP DEÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ SizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 01 x DISCÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: PinballÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : juni 30, 2011ÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ÂÂThe Williams name sits firmly at the forefront of pinball folklore. 
ÂÂHistorically, it is the name of names when it comes to producing the very 
ÂÂbest pinball tables and System 3 is proud of the association. By hooking up 
ÂÂwith the best System 3 has the opportunity to produce the best video game 
ÂÂversions of classic pinball tables. The resulting game truly combines the 
ÂÂtraditional Williams pinball philosophy with video game technology and the 
ÂÂgame is spectacular whatever your chosen machine.
ÂÂ
ÂÂWilliams Pinball Classics will feature stunningly accurate recreations of 
ÂÂthe most popular Williams tables of all time. Every texture, every flashing 
ÂÂlight and every sound effect has been lovingly recreated in order to 
ÂÂdeliver the most accurate simulation of the classic pastime.
ÂÂ
ÂÂUnrivalled ball physics mean that you can become just as good as you always 
ÂÂwere. And that classic addictive gameplay means that even newcomers to the 
ÂÂart of pinball will be hooked from the first ball.
ÂÂ
ÂÂThe Facts
ÂÂ- 13 of the most popular Williams pinball tables of all time
ÂÂ- Unrivalled pinball physics
ÂÂ- Accurate and extremely detailed graphical and audio recreation
ÂÂ- Lifelike HD graphics
ÂÂ- Multiplayer modes on all tables
ÂÂ
ÂÂImprovements Over The NTSC Release
ÂÂ- Redesigned, intelligent camera system that puts you exactly where you 
ÂÂneed to be.
ÂÂ- Improved, streamlined gameplay.
ÂÂ- Table details are now fully modelled as opposed to flat. << less



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ■
ÂÂ ■ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄
▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ■▄ bmx!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------

